# Some warning after upgrade to 8.0



## vitalic (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi, All!
The day before yesterday I have updated system to FreeBSD 8.0 and in console sometimes I see next warnings:


```
Nov 30 09:38:56 relay kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $isdn_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Nov 30 09:38:56 relay kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $idmapd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```

Here is my src.conf with witch I upgrade system:


```
WITHOUT_ATM=true
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=true
WITHOUT_BSNMP=true
WITHOUT_FLOPPY=true
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=true
WITHOUT_GAMES=true
WITHOUT_GDB=true
WITHOUT_INET6=true
WITHOUT_INET6_SUPPORT=true
WITHOUT_HTML=true
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=true
WITHOUT_IPFW=true
WITHOUT_IPX=true
WITHOUT_IPX_SUPPORT=true
#WITHOUT_JAIL=true
WITHOUT_PROFILE=true
WITHOUT_USB=true
WITHOUT_ZFS=true
WITHOUT_LPR=true
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=true
WITHOUT_NCP=true
WITHOUT_WIRELESS=true
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICATION_EAPOL=true
WITHOUT_RCMDS=true
WITHOUT_RCS=true
WITHOUT_QUOTAS=true
WITHOUT_RESCUE=true
```

In /etc/rc.conf no any mentions about isdn or idmapd.

So where is my mistake?

Thanks!


----------



## SIFE (Nov 30, 2009)

try to read man src.conf and search if any of previous properties does not list in .


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

vitalic said:
			
		

> So where is my mistake?


Run mergemaster again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

Or run mergemaster, _period_  This is a typical case of deprecated scripts still hanging around because they weren't upgraded or removed yet.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Or run mergemaster, _period_  This is a typical case of deprecated scripts still hanging around because they weren't upgraded or removed yet.



To be honest, I had followed the procedure quite stictly this time (I normally don't :r ). Ran mergemaster -p before installworld, ran mergemaster afterwards. It gave me these same errors. I figured it missed the rc scripts somewhere because I read in the release notes that these two services were depricated. Only after a complete boot and another run of mergemaster everything was ok.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you run `# make delete-old` in between?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Did you run `# make delete-old` in between?


Hmmm... Can't remember if I did that before or after the final mergemaster.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

It does clean out a shitload of files between 7 and 8 (which is why I ran `# yes | make delete-old` eventually) and it _is_ supposed to be run right after `# make installworld` (so before the final `# mergemaster`).


----------



## Seeker (Dec 1, 2009)

And of course, at the end, don't forget on old libraries!

```
# cd /usr/src
# make delete-old-libs
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

But reinstall _all_ of your ports before you remove old libs.


----------

